# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Super-ordinateur : IBM revendique le top 4 sur la  liste verte

## Annaelle32

*Super-ordinateur : IBM revendique le top 4 sur la  liste verte  de Green500*
IBM annonce quil a construit le supercalculateur le plus rapide du monde et peut aussi se vanter davoir bti les 18 parmi les 19 super-ordinateurs sur la liste de Green500

*Green500*
Depuis encore pas trs longtemps, lassociation Green500 tablissait un classement des supercalculateurs, en fonction de leur consommation dnergie lors des oprations de calcul. Moins ils consomment, mieux placs ils seront. Le classement se basait sur le rapport de la puissance de calcul, exprim en Mflops, avec la puissance lectrique des machines, exprime en watt.

Le rcent classement de Green500 a donc tablie la liste des 500 supercalculateurs les plus rapides du monde et les reclasse en fonction de leur efficacit, conjugue avec leur puissance mesure en watts. Il a t alors confirm quaucune entreprise ne peut prtendre encore survoler cette valuation aussi bien quIBM. 
*
Roadrunner*
Le systme Roadrunner de Big Bleu du Dpartement de lEnergie de Los Alamaos National Laboratory tenait toujours la premire place du top 500 sur les sites de Supercalculateurs, qui classent les machines selon leur vitesse brute. Nanmoins, Roaddrunner, bien que considr comme le plus rapide du monde, arrive  la quatrime place de la liste verte, derrire trois autres installations dIBM.
*
Les plus efficaces au monde*
Le plus efficace au monde, sur la liste de Green500 est un cluster dIBM BladeCenter de lUniversit de Waresaw, qui produit 536 Mflops pour chaque watt dnergie consomme (un Mflop quivalant  1 millions doprations  points flottants par seconde) si en terme de vitesse il se tient plutt au 422me place. Deux ordinateurs se disputent la deuxime place sur la liste de Green500 : une  machine du Dpartement de lnergie et une autre chez Poughkeepsie Benchmarking Center dIBM. 

La premire machine non IBM n'arrivait qu' la cinquime place de ce classement vert. Elle est dote du systme Greatly Reduced Array of Processor Elements with Data Reduction (GRAPE-DR), de la National Astronomical Observatory of Japan, et opre  429 Mflops/watt.

Ensuite vient  les styles Blue Gene dIBM, prsents deux annes plus tt et qui raflent la 6eme jusqu la 19 me place du Green500. Enfin le 20me super orginateur vert du monde est un cluster NEC, utilisant les processeurs Intel Xeon et dploy par lUniversit de Stuttgart. 
*
Toujours plus performants* 
IBM annonce que 57 des 100 meilleures positions du Green500, lui reviennent. 
La liste est publie par Green500.org et est sponsorise par SuperMicro. Sa dernire version est la cinquime dition du classement semestriel.
La performance moyenne des ordinateurs sur la liste de Green500 a augment de 10%, de 98 Mflops/watt  108 Mflops/watt, selon le Green500.org. Paralllement, la puissance globale sest leve de 15% aussi, soit un accroissement de 200  230 Mgawatts.

Green500 continue en affirmant que les processeurs quadruple et sextuple-core amliorent lefficacit nergtique et dpassent les habituels processeurs des gnrations prcdentes et que maintenant, les 20 premiers du top 50 des supercalculateurs utilisent ces types de processeurs.

A noter que le qualificatif  verte  se rapporte surtout  la conservation de lenvironnement  travers une diminution de la consommation dnergie. Bref, non contents de croiser les fers sur la toile, voil que les ordinateurs se mettent maintenant  saffronter sur le (gazon) vert !

*A lire aussi:*
Que pensez-vous de la "Green IT" ? Quel est le statut actuel de l'informatique cologique dans votre entreprise ?

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Mme si l'environnement devient un argument marketing, c'est quand mme agrable de voir ce genre d'opration.

 ::ccool:: 

Donc un bon point pour ibm

ps : Je veux bien un de leurs vieux supercalculateur.... mme un 1 teraflops me suffit  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

C'est pas forcment IBM que je voie dans cette news, mais plutt l'existence de ce classement Green500. Si il devient assez connu (et reconnu), a peut permettre un genre de "comptition" entre les constructeurs pour tre dans le haut du classement.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Le problme de ces calculateurs, c'est qu'ils sont bass :
- sur du Cell
- des processeurs vectoriels (Japon)
- des GPUs

Bref, des technologies difficilement utilisables par les scientifiques (il est ncessaire d'avoir les outils adquats, mais ils ne sont pas optimaux), car haque architecture est trs spcifique.

----------

